# Eye problem



## Morgan4 (Nov 11, 2020)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone has ever seen this or experienced this? Our male has had this since he was a puppy and only caused irritation if he’s playing & bumps it. Thanks in advance! 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you have pictures of her eyes, when your not holding them open?


----------



## Morgan4 (Nov 11, 2020)

texasred said:


> Do you have pictures of her eyes, when your not holding them open?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It kind of looks like the hair in the far left corner, might be irritating her eye. It might look that way because of the inflammation. Have you ever asked you vet about it, and is it always the same eye?


----------



## Morgan4 (Nov 11, 2020)

Yes we’ve talked to the vet about this, they want to correct it when he’s neutered. It’s a bump with the eyelashes going into his eye. I just wanted to see if anyone else has experienced this.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Did he mention why he wanted to wait until them? I do know it can cause scarring of the eye if left untreated, and sometimes requires more than one surgery.
I’ve never had a pup with this problem, and is the reason why I was asking the question.


----------



## Morgan4 (Nov 11, 2020)

They were hoping it was flip out on its own while he’s growing, they’ve been monitoring it since he was 8 weeks. His inner lid is never red or inflamed unless he’s rough housing so they didn’t feel the need to correct it now. It will definitely not be going untreated because we don’t want any future problems from it


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I’m sure it is more for my piece of mind, and not always needed. I’ve always had my dogs referred to a specialist for certain things.


----------

